# Making Faces XD



## AraCelebEarwen (Feb 12, 2006)

A little something that everyone can get in on. 

There are as many faces as there are people and twice again that if you really pay attention. So a friend and I came up with the idea for a game. 

Come up with a face and put it here and either tell what it is or you could just do one up and see what it gets called.

Some of mine... 
=0-0= 

[email protected]@= 

[email protected][email protected]=

There's no end to what you could try! Jump in and let the faces roll! er... You know what I mean! =x.X=


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Feb 12, 2006)

Well, to get things started I'll put up the one that I came up with while we were tossing around the idea for this thread. I call this a cat seeing the light at the end of the tunnel, but if other people have different ideas I'd love to hear them.

=Ω.Ω=

P.S. I hope dear old TTF knows how to display omegas, lol. I just C&Ped them from Word...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey Rosy. Glad it worked for ya! Good one. =^.^=

<[email protected][email protected]<<

hehehe. Just being silly. So? What do you think it is?...  


Clue: what day was this posted? *snicker*

X.x I go nighnigh now...=-.-=zzzZZZzzz


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 15, 2006)

using my ultra super elf knowledge i would say that is one of my arrows (though im not a diapered kid with wings  )


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 16, 2006)

=(@)^(@)=

huge spectacled student


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Mar 5, 2006)

Haha! Those are great, Ara and Grey_Wolf.

Here's one a friend of mine came up with recently:

^[email protected]

I think I'll let people guess at this...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 5, 2006)

Either a spectacled smily or someone got a mighty fine shiner there. Need a cold slab of meat for that? 

$.$ <-easy but still entertain

Ever fell like something is coming up behind you in a dark room?-> (*).(*) 

#_X <-random idea for as of yet untitled face


----------



## Wraithguard (Mar 5, 2006)

It's a pirate that got his other eye poked out by a rabid weasel brandishing a sacred dagger of walnuts while singing the national anthem of Woodchukia on February 30th.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 5, 2006)

oh yeah. He's back.  

And I just might actually be rather glad to say so. 

ah, who am I kidding. Good to see ya dude! 

So... Got anything to add? =^.^*=


----------



## Wraithguard (Mar 5, 2006)

☼_☼ <- Robot

┬_┬

↑ Figure that one out!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 5, 2006)

'tis _obviously_ someone who has had their head flattened on the top...possibly by a sledgehammer, but maybe more inventively by someone throwing discus (disci?) with sharpened edges.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 6, 2006)

AraCelebEarwen said:


> Either a spectacled smily or someone got a mighty fine shiner there. Need a cold slab of meat for that?
> 
> $.$ <-easy but still entertain
> 
> ...



1. greedy or asleep.

2. only have eyes for one part of the female anatomy

3. a boxer after a very tough fight.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 6, 2006)

Hobbit-GalRosie said:


> Haha! Those are great, Ara and Grey_Wolf.
> 
> Here's one a friend of mine came up with recently:
> 
> ...



wink wink!


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 6, 2006)

AraCelebEarwen said:


> =^.^*=



Stealth mode


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 6, 2006)

¤ & ¤ --> Big bulb nose

((¤))^((¤)) --> Bifocals


----------



## Saucy (Mar 10, 2006)

i like the good old

^_^


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 19, 2006)

=+.+=

%.o

[]_[]

~{}-{}~

>^.^<

hmmm... hehehe


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 30, 2006)

*twich* *bump* 

0:^)

d:^)

;*}

:^<)

Q:^>


----------



## Varokhâr (Jun 30, 2006)

My personal fave:

^..^ <-- wolf


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 2, 2006)

haha. Nice one. Thanks for the post. 

hmmmm....

-^ ^
--' . '
{}--{}
{}---{}

It's a teddy!!! *squeee* =^.^*= 

*falls over laughing*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 18, 2006)

>'l'< <-dragonfly up/down-> >.l.<

)'='( <-...?

_V_
('=') <-Bird...? 

__V__
(*=*) <-someone's had a few too many early mornings... *laughs*

\__/
('_') <-bug or alien? 0.o


----------

